# Eclipse mit Ubuntu



## JanHH (26. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

ich scheiter ja regelmäßig am Konfigurieren von Eclipse, so auch diesmal. Habe Ubuntu 9.1 installiert, nach "apt-get update" liess sich im "Softwarecenter" auch Eclipse 3.5 herunterladen und installieren, soweit schön. Allerdings kann man mit der dann installierten Eclipse nix anfangen. Irgendwie ist sie für keine Art von irgendwelchen Projekten konfiguriert, von "java" steht nirgends was, offenbar fehlen da noch jede Menge plugins. Aber genau weiss ich das auch nicht. Aber auch das installieren von Plugins ist mir nicht möglich, weils da ja diese Liste von "update sites" gibt, welche aber leer ist. Bin da ratlos und weiss nicht recht weiter.

Anzumerken vielleicht noch dass ich java (das jdk) dummerweise erst NACH Eclipse installiert hab. Hätte Eclipse sonst gemerkt, das ein jdk vorhanden ist, und sich selber entsprechend konfiguriert?

Ratlos..

Jan


----------



## javimka (26. Nov 2009)

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch.
Die update sites müsstest du nun im Nachhinein da reinschreiben und dann die Plugins runterladen. Ich würds aber einfacher machen und einfach über die Offizielle Seite die Standartversion von Eclipse runterladen und die verwenden. Sollte dann funktionieren.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2009)

Eclipse ist hier tatsächlich die Ausnahme, es ist in der Regel besser Eclipse einfach selbst runterzuladen und zu entpacken. Vorsicht: mit dem neuen Gnome ist Eclipse 3.5 verbuggt. Buttons lassen sich teilweise nicht mit der Maus bedienen. Die Repository Version hat dieses Problem AFAIK nicht und mit Eclipse 3.6 sollte das Problem behoben sein.


----------



## JanHH (26. Nov 2009)

Na dann werd ichs mal mit einem normalen Download versuchen.. mal sehen.


----------



## mvitz (26. Nov 2009)

Für das Button Problem hilft übrigens


```
export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1
```


----------



## maki (26. Nov 2009)

mvitz hat gesagt.:


> Für das Button Problem hilft übrigens
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Funzt bei mir leider nicht 100%


----------



## mvitz (26. Nov 2009)

Ich konnte damit bei mir noch keine größeren Fehler feststellen, nur da ich das ganze nur beim starten setze, wird der effekt bei einem Eclipse restart aufgehoben ^^


----------



## Wildcard (26. Nov 2009)

Mit dem aktuellen Milestone von Eclipse 3.6 funktioniert es gut bisher.


----------

